# Packard Bell restore disk



## tpc70763 (Jan 31, 2005)

I am hoping someone out there could please help my son and I. We are trying to find a boot disk for windows 95. Is there a way to download it to my computer and make a cd of it
Any help would be appriciated.
email me [email protected]


----------



## VPMINT (Jan 10, 2004)

Maybe I am missing the real problem, but you can make your own boot disc by 
1) open the control panel
2) select 'Add/Remove' programs
3) select the 'Startup Disc' tab
and then make your own boot disc

I hope this helps
signed Ed


----------



## VPMINT (Jan 10, 2004)

I forgot to mention a site named BootDisc.com
- this may be of some help

signed Ed


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Windows 95 will create a boot disk by using the Add/Remove Programs - Startup Disk(tab) function, but it will not install any CDROM drivers like Windows 98 does. If the CDROM drive has to be accessed in DOS mode with the boot disk, it will not work.


----------



## Dan Mc (Nov 8, 1999)

What model Packard Bell is this and are you looking for the restore disk(s)??????????


----------



## tpc70763 (Jan 31, 2005)

I have a packard bell intel Axcel 455CD. I was also wondering if i can put the restore disk on cd. By this I mean downloads it to my computer and burn it to a cd. Thanks very much


----------



## tpc70763 (Jan 31, 2005)

someone sent me a boot disk for windows 95 which was on the computer before. But when I put it in it says non system disk or disk error. I can get to a prompt and when i type in dir/p 
WIN95B"1 EML 1 file 1075021 bytes if there is anyone who could help i'd be so greatful. IM me at [email protected]


----------

